# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  I haven't been to the gym in 4 Days!!! I feel like a lazy bum

## ironbeck

I have not been to the gym in four days and I feel guilty as shit and feel like a lazy bum....WTF is going on?

----------


## Back In Black

> I have not been to the gym in four days and I feel guilty as shit and feel like a lazy bum....WTF is going on?


You are a lazy bum :Wink:

----------


## ironbeck

I know...I'm so ashamed

----------


## likelifting

Look at the bright side...you can do whatever you feel like. If you want to do chest, knock it out. If you want to do ???, just do it. It'll feel good walking out of the gym.

----------


## kelkel

You losing weight?

----------


## ironbeck

> You losing weight?


Losing weight? let me check....nope

----------


## ironbeck

> Look at the bright side...you can do whatever you feel like. If you want to do chest, knock it out. If you want to do ???, just do it. It'll feel good walking out of the gym.


I'm pretty rigid when it comes to my training, so I will pick up exactly where I left off, even though I do have favorite muscle groups, I train them all equally.

----------


## bdos

> I have not been to the gym in four days and I feel guilty as shit and feel like a lazy bum....WTF is going on?


Iv just had 2 weeks off if your lazy what does that make me lol. Back into it since friday and this morning it decides to rain!

----------


## ironbeck

2 weeks? I have not taken two weeks of in a row in a yr

----------


## marcus300

Wont do you any harm, I do it regular

----------


## bdos

> 2 weeks? I have not taken two weeks of in a row in a yr


Good effort i can see how 4 days could make you feel bad




> Wont do you any harm, I do it regular


Mentaly it does i feel like crap to get the motivation wheels turning again is alot of effort

----------


## marcus300

You should train that hard you want to take 4 days off then lol. Watch some YouTube and training stuff.

----------


## ironbeck

I will start a new after work monday...tks guys...time to eat and go back to sleep lol.

----------


## ironbeck

> You should train that hard you want to take 4 days off then lol. Watch some YouTube and training stuff.


 You do have some wild avatars marcus some are pretty cool, but this one does nothing for me.

----------


## marcus300

> You do have some wild avatars marcus some are pretty cool, but this one does nothing for me.


That may be so but have you ever rubbed your penis on a women's head wearing a full latex body suit? I guess not otherwise you woulnt say the above LOL  :Smilie:

----------


## Tron3219

> That may be so but have you ever rubbed your penis on a women's head wearing a full latex body suit? I guess not otherwise you woulnt say the above LOL


Marcus...I admire and respect the hell out of you, and I have my own fetishes but damn you are a strange man! Lol

-TroN-

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I take 14 days off each year just to let my body recover from little injuries. I always feel refreshed when I hit the gym again.

----------


## MickeyKnox

In the last 17 days ive been to the gym 3 times. Im the strongest ive ever been right now. I know, its the weirdest thing. Im off cycle.

----------


## marcus300

> Marcus...I admire and respect the hell out of you, and I have my own fetishes but damn you are a strange man! Lol
> 
> -TroN-


I'm not really lol

----------


## ironbeck

Hit it hard yesterday....kinda, just didn't have the same "energy" as usuall, its after new year and the gym is so ****ing crowded...all these 18-20 punks with some d-bol water bloat..lol I will go again today...legs/shoulders

----------


## BengalWoman

I've always thought it was a good idea to take a break every once in a while. Yes? No?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> That may be so but have you ever rubbed your penis on a women's head wearing a full latex body suit? I guess not otherwise you woulnt say the above LOL





> Marcus...I admire and respect the hell out of you, and I have my own fetishes but damn you are a strange man! Lol
> 
> -TroN-


Marcus, I agree with Tron...you're a strange cat bro..lol




> I've always thought it was a good idea to take a break every once in a while. Yes? No?


Most definitely. Its hard to do sometimes, but you have to force yourself to take a week off every now and then. You come back to the gym stronger than ever!

----------


## Wes201

I blew out my shoulder from overtraining durring my last cycle that ran from october to jan. I tried taking it easier and then even more easy but unfortunatly i had to stop with the weights altogether to let my shoulder properly heal and get back to 100% (wishfull thinking) hopefully. Its been a month now and its killing me cause i lost everything, well almost everything from my cycle. But lesson learned. When i feel its better enough to go back, i will definatly be a lot more safety concious. My next cycle is the one im really exited about, starting in mid may, it will be my summer shredding cycle. Hope im able to train as hard as i would like

----------


## ironbeck

Another break from the gym and I'm hating it! I missed last sat and sun being lazy, then went mon just did 1 hr cardio, had to many errands and appointments tue, then had a potential abcess in my shoulder wed....went to DR. stayed home from work on thursday resting, woke up friday shoulder is better, but du to the antibiotics breaking up infection in my shoulder has given me flu like symptoms and I just called off from work AGAIN! wtf I feel like a pu ssy a ss bit ch.
Should I rest today then try for sat and sun, or just go later today and not push to hard while sick?

----------


## ironbeck

Things have been a little slow at work, if I felt it was paramount and my super needed me, I would have drug my sorry as s in.

----------


## Flagg

I haven't been to the gym since Monday, but i've had the worst flu. 

I hate it. And the worst thing, my appetite has really dropped this week. I feel like ive shrunk  :Frown:  

I'm over the worst of it now and will be resuming on Saturday or Sunday. The good thing is, a nagging little twinge I had in my right forearm has subsided quite a bit!

----------


## ironbeck

I know breaks are good sometimes, so I guess take them when we can get them even if they are under duress. But this is at the start peak of a new blast and my gains where noticeable every day, so I als feel like I am wasting my homemade apple sauce lol.

----------

